# Breed Restriction Lists in Portland :(



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello  I am not sure if anyone remembers me, i haven't been here in about 3 years but used to be quite active. My Lulu is 4 years old now and still the joy of my life. I had a topic I wanted some advice on that has really turned our lives upside down.

I recently moved to Portland, Oregon after splitting with my X husband. It is just me, my daughter and my GSD living at my sister's house which we cannot stay too much longer. My problem is that every single place in Portland has a breed restriction list which GSD's are on. I have never encountered this in Colorado and am shocked at how many breeds are on that list and the discrimination against them. They will not budge even with personal references, meeting and vet records, training history, etc. 

I am in a horrible position where I cannot stay much longer where I am and cannot find a place to rent with Lulu  I may even have to give her up so I can have a roof over my daughter's head and the thought of this is killing me, I can't even imagine it but don't know what to do at this point. Lulu is like a second child to me and a soul mate. I have tried private owners but most won't take her either or it is way too expensive for us to rent. 

If there is anyone here who knows anyone in the Portland area who can help us out or has any advice or resources it will be greatly appreciated by myself and my family. I have spent endless hours calling places and found 2 that would take her but either waiting list or not affordable. If anyone knows of any way around the list or has had similar problems please let me know. 

My Lou is the most gentle, sweetest dog in the world who loves everyone and has not shown an aggressive bone in her body. My sister's mini labradoodle is aggressive towards her and she doesn't react whatsoever, just turns the other cheek and looks at me like "what do I do mom?". She has been attacked in public by misbehaved dogs in the past and still no reaction whatsoever, she just tries to avoid conflict at any cost. She doesn't deserve to be discriminated against while those little dogs that are aggressive have a place to live  :help:

Running out of options and really worried...


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of me and Lulu


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You should start contacting privately owned rentals. So possibly duplexes or 4 family homes. There's probably a lot of them listed on craigslist and if you can move fast you can probably find something. Those people either don't care, or can make exceptions depending on their insurance policy.

Apartment complexes have policies written by their insurance companies. They can't make any exceptions because once they make one...they have to make them all. And sadly, there's plenty of people that have passed their dogs off as safe, but then they aren't. Many times the dogs only get tested by meeting people...but then they end up being dog aggressive. There's even been people on here who have had their dog pass a CGC, and yet its extremely defensive and even aggressive to visitors in its home...making it dangerous for repair/maintenance people.

So start looking at craigslist...or if you have a certain area picked out, maybe drive around that area and look for "for rent" signs.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Awww, she sounds like such a sweetie! Are you sure she's not a lab...cough cough... I wish I lived closer so I could help you somehow. Do you think this site might help you at all? Best of luck, and lots of hugs for having to stress out like this!
Portland Pooch - Portland, Oregon Dog-Friendly Apartments


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, I am on Craigslist every day looking. most the private rentals are super expensive and gone quickly, I refresh multiple times a day. And many go through agencies who have the same list. I totally get what you are saying, but my Lou is so far from Aggressive in any circumstance but I know it's a blanket policy by insurance companies, it just sucks for us. I may try to find work and move to the coastal areas as they don't seem to care as much and it is more affordable but wasn't really what I wanted to do, just possibly an option. TY for reply


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't been here for awhile but I do remember some truly amazing people and GSD lovers here  If it wasn't for her pointy ears and pointy nose she most definitely could be a lab  



Blanketback said:


> Awww, she sounds like such a sweetie! Are you sure she's not a lab...cough cough... I wish I lived closer so I could help you somehow. Do you think this site might help you at all? Best of luck, and lots of hugs for having to stress out like this!
> Portland Pooch - Portland, Oregon Dog-Friendly Apartments


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, most black GSDs get called labs anyhow. She must have some mix in her, to get those ears up.  Possibly chihuahua?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

haha Chihuahua lab mix, yah, that will work  def have to use your imagination on that one  



Blanketback said:


> Lol, most black GSDs get called labs anyhow. She must have some mix in her, to get those ears up.  Possibly chihuahua?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, I do know someone who paid for one of those DNA tests, and the results came back as husky and chihuahua, so there's conclusive proof that it can happen. Lol!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

haha  those chihuahuas are pretty headstrong and determined from what I have seen 



Blanketback said:


> Well, I do know someone who paid for one of those DNA tests, and the results came back as husky and chihuahua, so there's conclusive proof that it can happen. Lol!


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

your baby is beautiful.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you  I agree <3 



meek said:


> your baby is beautiful.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bump!

Can someone help Lisa and Lulu?!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Have you contacted a service yet? I think your best bet might to be enlist professional help in finding a place that will let you keep your baby. I'm sure they deal with this sort of situation with some regularity.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Looks like an alsatian to me.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Smith3 said:


> Looks like an alsatian to me.


Possibly a "Lab Mix"? You could probably get away with that with her coloring.


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Are there any lofts in Portland? If you are open to that kind of set-up I have found they are very tolerant to large breeds, GSD included. I had a similar issue when I moved to California but the warehouse/live-work lofts really came through for us, twice. They can be trendy and expensive but the ones with less amenities and more "raw space" are more affordable. Not sure how much of that is in Portland. Good luck!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

Call her a Dutch Shepherd? Or an Alsatian  My experience has been the people that put up the most fuss about restricted breeds know the least about any of them. Pitts are restricted on our property but we have a dozen or so here called other things lol. Be creative. I once called my pup the German phrase for "****-eating dog" & told the Property Manager she'd better stand back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in Portland and am trying to brainstorm for you. So far, everyone else has covered what I wanted to say. Are you looking for an apartment? What about renting a small house? I've found houses for rent sometimes just as cheap or cheaper than apartments. I would search and contact the local dog groups to see if anyone is a landlord or lives in an apartment complex with their GSD, so you'd know that your dog would be allowed as well. There are German Shepherd specific dog groups around. I know there are Search & Rescue units that are primarily GSD owners. We also belong to a sled dog club, and I know Siberians are usually a banned breed in certain apartment complexes. So some of those types of clubs might know of places where you'd be OK. Just PM me if you want specific names of these groups. Each group has a FB page too, so you could get answers quicker. Good luck!


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe there's a GSD rescue near you that would have some suggestions? I feel like they would be familiar with the area and motivated to help you keep your dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you talked to any realtors? I am having the same issue here in FL and the only way I have found places to even consider GSDs is with a realtor. 

She's a beauty by the way..


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I remember you  Welcome to the PNW, really sorry to hear about the trouble you're having finding housing. I'll be sure to be on the lookout for you.

I'm surprised that no one would make an exception for you, to be honest. I've actually been able to speak to several people who were willing to allow my GSD when I promised to provide references from my vet, dog trainer, and anyone else who's met or lived with my dog. I'm very sorry to hear that! Have you tried looking for a roommate to split housing costs with? 

How much longer can you stay where you are? If it were January or beyond, I'd be happy to take care of your Lulu until you found a place to stay, but unfortunately I'm beginning to move myself and will be out of town frequently these next few months. Have you tried seeking out temporary housing for Lulu while you get better situated?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Lie! 

Will they take GSD mixes? You can say she is a Black Labrador x GSD mix. Or you can say she is a black Labrador Retriever mixed with something like a Pharoah Hound or a Canaan dog.. seriously, when it comes down to either being homeless or losing your dog to put a roof over your daughters head (which is priority) you do what you have to do.

Only other thing I can think of is literally a basement apartment or sharing a home with someone. Put an advert. up for yourself, too!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Wild Wolf said:


> Lie!
> 
> Will they take GSD mixes? You can say she is a Black Labrador x GSD mix. Or you can say she is a black Labrador Retriever mixed with something like a Pharoah Hound or a Canaan dog.. seriously, when it comes down to either being homeless or losing your dog to put a roof over your daughters head (which is priority) you do what you have to do.
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is literally a basement apartment or sharing a home with someone. Put an advert. up for yourself, too!


I usually like black Labrador x Siberian Husky or black Labrador x Belgian Sheepdog  Have never had to use it, but I'm not above doing so if the alternative is losing your dog or being homeless.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

You guys are awesome  I'm deff gonna hang out here again more  Have missed everyone and the amazing knowledge and advice you have to offer. Thank you SO much for all the suggestions. I am going to try everything you have all suggested. I did ask if they would take a "shepherd/lab mix" but they said no variation of shepherd whatsoever . As you can see from pics she looks nothing like a lab really and I hate to risk eviction but may have to try it. I will also contact the GSD groups in my area and realtors, those are some awesome suggestions I didn't think of  

Here are a few more pics of my baby  she's a big softie, LOL Allie (the Japanese Chin with her) pretty much was the leader of the pack! Sadly we had to give Allie to a relative when we moved here because my sister would only allow us bringing one dog. It broke our heart because her and Lou were so close but she has a great home and we keep in touch.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi Rei!! Yes I remember you  I am in Forest Heights right now, right next door to you! That is so kind of you to offer to watch her, but you would fall in love and never want to give her back  lol. I am hoping to be settled by January but if not I will definitely keep that in mind! We are even considering the coastal areas as they seem much more lenient with the restrictions if I can find work out that way. Lulu sure fell in love with the beach when I took her there for the first time! We should keep in touch and maybe meet up for a doggie play date  I once met up with a bunch of people from this board in Colorado and we took all our GSD's to the dog park, it was a lot of fun! 



Rei said:


> I remember you  Welcome to the PNW, really sorry to hear about the trouble you're having finding housing. I'll be sure to be on the lookout for you.
> 
> I'm surprised that no one would make an exception for you, to be honest. I've actually been able to speak to several people who were willing to allow my GSD when I promised to provide references from my vet, dog trainer, and anyone else who's met or lived with my dog. I'm very sorry to hear that! Have you tried looking for a roommate to split housing costs with?
> 
> How much longer can you stay where you are? If it were January or beyond, I'd be happy to take care of your Lulu until you found a place to stay, but unfortunately I'm beginning to move myself and will be out of town frequently these next few months. Have you tried seeking out temporary housing for Lulu while you get better situated?


----------



## certifiedgirl (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you tried some of the areas outside city limits? Maybe it would be easier to find a private rental in a more "out of the way" area? I was thinking maybe St. Helens, Troutdale, Gresham, Molalla, or even Vancouver Wa. or up north a bit? I'm in Castle Rock, Wa and have several friends with private rentals that often allow large dogs on a case by case basis- there are places out there. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Give her a pink collar and pink harness, paint her nails (crazy, sorry but if it works it is worth it) and call her a Black Lab X Husky mix. Most people think of GSDs as Black and Tan. Even sables are often mistaken as other breeds. And yes, try the DNA test; they often come out unexpectedly crazy and yet people take them seriously.
Can't you widen the circle you want to live in? Or call the Oregon Humane Society for GSD friendly rentals.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Have you tried placing some ads saying what you need? Let the landlords call you.

If nothing else, you won't be wasting your time on people that won't even talk to you.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't tried placing an ad, but that is a good idea, thanks


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Hmm, looking at that last pic of her on the couch... what about labeling her as an Australian Cattle Dog mix? Heck, you could even show them a pic like this one to show how much she looks like them: 









It's worth a shot?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

wow yah she does  that is a great idea and definitely worth a shot! Thanx


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Think of it this way: so many people adopt dogs from shelters, and they'll never know the exact mix behind the dogs they love. So what's a little white lie to get a roof over your head? Some dogs get discriminated just because of their brindle markings, but they could easily be boxer crosses. Lab crosses are everywhere, and Lulu sounds like she has the temperament to pull this off easily


----------



## Fephie (Dec 5, 2012)

OP, I know of an apartment complex on the west side (NW Barns rd) that takes large breed dogs not sure if there's additional restrictions but it's worth a call. If you'd consider that area message me I'll give you the name


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Again, TY all for your help, has been so helpful  I am working on everything discussed here and hopefully can post about a happy ending soon


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Example in an Oregon shelter of a retriever mix  <br>http://www.petango.com/webservices/adoptablesearch/wsAdoptableAnimalDetails.aspx?id=21393387&css=http://green-hill.org/templates/Greenhill-main/pp.css&PopUp=true<br><br><br>

Hope this link works, otherwise look up Greenhill Humane Society in Eugene, OR. and you don't have to worry about your own "Lab X"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Belgian Sheepdog collie mix


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

That dog is clearly a GSD mix hehe but I see what y'all are getting at, I am going to try it based on all the dogs you guys have shown me and come up with a mix  now if I can only make her look under 20 lbs I am set  actually is a bunch that will take over 20 lbs but about 75% won't, but still would open up a lot more possibilities for me. I did just find ONE that would actually take her but they want 1,200 a month for a run down 2bdr which is a bit beyond my budget as a single mom  



wolfy dog said:


> Example in an Oregon shelter of a retriever mix  <br>http://www.petango.com/webservices/adoptablesearch/wsAdoptableAnimalDetails.aspx?id=21393387&css=http://green-hill.org/templates/Greenhill-main/pp.css&PopUp=true<br><br><br>
> 
> Hope this link works, otherwise look up Greenhill Humane Society in Eugene, OR. and you don't have to worry about your own "Lab X"


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Update: found a place that will take her and go figure is a few blocks from where my sister lives where I am now. It's called Breckenridge Apartments if anyone is following this and has similar problem. The only thing is it is super expensive for what it is (a little outdated and nothing special, $1,200 a month for 2bdr) but at least it's an option and last resort where I won't have to give up my Lou  I have found even in the past you have to sacrifice a bit to be able to keep your beloved pets, who to me are members of the family, but is well worth it. I will let you know how it works out, thanks again so much for all the help and advice!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Still sending the best wishes I have to you! Hope everything works out. I know I wouldn't give up my animals. They'd be sent to my inlaws for a few months if I had no other choice but I'll fight tooth and nail to keep them.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

StarryNite said:


> Update: found a place that will take her and go figure is a few blocks from where my sister lives where I am now. It's called Breckenridge Apartments if anyone is following this and has similar problem. The only thing is it is super expensive for what it is (a little outdated and nothing special, $1,200 a month for 2bdr) but at least it's an option and last resort where I won't have to give up my Lou  I have found even in the past you have to sacrifice a bit to be able to keep your beloved pets, who to me are members of the family, but is well worth it. I will let you know how it works out, thanks again so much for all the help and advice!


Awesome! I am so happy to hear that you found a place that allows Lulu!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks  I am going to have to get a roommate and probably sleep on the couch to do it hehe but it will be worth it


----------

